# MAC NC44/45 foundation concealer match?



## Palzonia (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

just got matched up by a MAC make-up artist who's paired me up with a NC44 foundation (Studio fix fluid) and a NC45 concealer in studio finish.

Not complaining, they look right for a natural look. 

Just wondering if anyone else has a similar pair up as the concealer's darker than the foundation, when isn't it normally the other way round??


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

That's weird because i know that concealer should be lighter than the foundation. I'm nc43 in studio tech but always been matched to nw30/35 for concealer.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

well, i've heard of people using darker concealer when they have raised blemishes or bumps. they tend to reflect light, so using a darker shade of concealer will make the bumps less obvious and less reflective.

or maybe the MA was just plain ol crazy...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep...that is a first for me too...Unless you are lighter under your eye area ...which is different I guess


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm NC45 and use NC42 concealer mostly for brow highlighting but I use NC45 concealer to cover my blemishes.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Palzonia* 

 
_Hey everyone, 

just got matched up by a MAC make-up artist who's paired me up with a NC44 foundation (Studio fix fluid) and a NC45 concealer in studio finish.

Not complaining, they look right for a natural look. 

Just wondering if anyone else has a similar pair up as the concealer's darker than the foundation, when isn't it normally the other way round??_

 
i'm nc 45- nc 50 and i use nw 40 concealer- it's my bf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  blends so nicely.


----------



## Palzonia (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey people, thanks for the replies . 

My problem area is hyper pigmentation around my mouth area and that's the reason she matched me to NC45 for a concealer. 

ExquizitDiva, I guess, that's close to what you suggested ! 

I don't have dark circles very often, but when I need to use something on that, there's trusty old bobbi brown. 

I guess as long as it looks fine, shouldn't worry too much about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Palzonia


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think what's deceiving is the SFFluid runs DARKER than the other MAC face products. So techincally, she kinda gave you the same color in both (if that makes sense lol).

for example, I have NC45 EVERYTHING, but SSFluid NC45 is too dark. The closest match for me in that formula is NW43.

hope it helps thinking from this angle too


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I think what's deceiving is the SFFluid runs DARKER than the other MAC face products. So techincally, she kinda gave you the same color in both (if that makes sense lol).

for example, *I have NC45 EVERYTHING, but SSFluid NC45 is too dark. The closest match for me in that formula is NW43.*_

 
 Same here


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 21, 2008)

I use two concealers depending on the season and the blemish in which im trying to conceal.

I do use a darker one when I have a raised dark blemish that the lighter concealer cannot cover and then Ill go over lightly with the lighter blemish.


----------



## BionicWoman (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I think what's deceiving is the SFFluid runs DARKER than the other MAC face products. So techincally, she kinda gave you the same color in both (if that makes sense lol).

for example, I have NC45 EVERYTHING, but SSFluid NC45 is too dark. The closest match for me in that formula is NW43.

hope it helps thinking from this angle too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For me I find that Studio Fix Fluid runs Lighter...
I'm an NC44 but I find it's too Light for me in this formula so I have to wear NC45. I'm an NW35 concealer, for reference.


----------



## thefineprint3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and this is my first post.  I'm NC45 in studio tech and mineralized satinfinish (the only 2 MAC foundations that I've tried yet) and I'm trying to figure out what shade concealer to use.  I have hyperpigmentation around my upper lip (wanna be moustache) and I want to cover up the dark area.  What shade concealer do I use? Thanks so much!


----------



## GlamourCheck! (Jan 18, 2009)

That happened to me. Same exact colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NC 45 foundation was too dark and NC 43 was too light.


----------



## liciouslilly (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an NC 43 in MAC Select and have 2 separate concealers both in NW30.  One is for my undereyes and the other is for acne marks, etc.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 20, 2009)

nw35 under my eyes, but also "sand"  in the mac studio light.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 7, 2009)

same happened to me aswell... using studio fix in nc 45 and they gave me a concealer in the same color... the concealer works great on my under eye circles... but its not really covering my hyperpigmentation...so any suggestions?


----------



## La flaca (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_nw35 under my eyes, but also "sand"  in the mac studio light._

 
Are you a NC 45 or NC 50? 

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_same happened to me aswell... using studio fix in nc 45 and they gave me a concealer in the same color... the concealer works great on my under eye circles... but its not really covering my hyperpigmentation...so any suggestions?_

 
Maybe a NW 35-40 will do the job for you.


----------



## Majige (Apr 1, 2013)

I wear a nc44 in the winter and nc45 in summer and I use a for my under eye circles concealer color nc45 first to block the dark. Wearing lighter concealer first makes my dark circles look grey. so I have to use the same color concealer as my foundation and then I go the 1 to 2 shades lighter (nw42 or nw43) on top pf that. That works wonders for me.


----------



## Majige (Apr 1, 2013)

I have to so the same. Because when I add the light concealer first it just makes my darker circles more prominent. So yes I go a shade darker and or the same as my foundation color which is nc 44 or nc45 depending on the season and then add the lighter color concealer.


----------



## New2MaCMAC (May 14, 2015)

Hi

  I have hyperpigmentation on my foreheads and cheeks. I decided to try MAC Foundation, I was given NC45 CONCEALER pro longwear and NC42 studi fix foundation I an asian and have olive skin, my pigmentation is quite dark.

  I was quite surprised how much darker the concealer is, I always thought you should go for a lighter concealer, but when I use a light concealer, my pigmenatation looks grey, because this concealer is dark and I apply only to the pigmentation areas,  i find myself having to put more of the foundation on top to even my face out, otherwise I look very patchy.

  I am not sure if this is the wrong match, I get told different information each time I go to a MAC counter.
  I was about to buy a sheer cover foundation in N43 (AS ADVISED BY MAC) to wear on top, as I have a wedding tomorrow to go to, but when I went to another store because I couldnt get the shade I was after, I was then advised to always go for the studio fix makeup, because its supposed to work together, but then I was told my another MAC Rep on the same counter, that if I use a studio fix powder, then I am adding more colour to my already added foundation and I will end up looking like I have to much on.

  I don't know what to do?


----------

